# My 1993 Aztec Red NX



## LowDownNX (Apr 28, 2003)

Heres my 1993 Nissan NX2000... these pics were taken shortly after I lowered it and painted the taillights... check out the red of the pics at www.cardomain.com/id/lowdownnx


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Looking nice there you get props. Are those rims the charcoal gray OZF1 Cup rims?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Nevermind I went to the cardomain site I see which ones they are now still cool.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

dam that is one sweet nx....makes me want one now nice ride man


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks real good. Can't wait to see it. We are going to have to get a WI. meet together this summer.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Gotta love the evil egg. Nice NX


----------

